# Development - Dribbling with only one foot



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 23, 2017)

Wanted to see others' opinions on having their kid develop one or both feet for dribbling.  I've been telling my daughter to concentrate on improving her dribbling with her strong foot first and to not worry as much about her weak foot.  Granted, I understand that you need to develop your weak foot for shooting, trapping and crossing.  But I feel like weak footed dribbling is overrated/rarely used...if you watch pros play they are dribbling with their strong foot 99% of the time.  Thoughts?


----------



## mirage (Feb 23, 2017)

If you have to bring the ball to your dominant foot, before dribbling or doing anything with the ball, time is wasted and defender is closer or at you.  Also limits mobility with the ball directionally.

Its not overrated.  Need to be able to do comfortably just about everything using both feet.  Plus many of tight spaces require the player with the ball to move side-to-side, fore-and-aft, diagonally using both feet not to turn the ball over.  Furthermore, the player then need to get the ball out for a shot, cross or pass accurately through a tight angles that may only exist using the non-dominate foot.


----------



## zebrafish (Feb 23, 2017)

IMHO, dribbling should be something done equally with either foot.
I think most players have a preferred shooting/kicking foot, but I would never encourage focusing on one foot for either dribbling or shooting
I would do just the opposite-- encourage using both.
Better players can go either direction and are able to use both feet for dribbling, kicking, shooting


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Feb 23, 2017)

I think this is a short-sighted viewpoint. Not trying to be snarky, but the message you're sending is, "Don't work on your weaknesses, only your strengths".


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 23, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Wanted to see others' opinions on having their kid develop one or both feet for dribbling.  I've been telling my daughter to concentrate on improving her dribbling with her strong foot first and to not worry as much about her weak foot.  Granted, I understand that you need to develop your weak foot for shooting, trapping and crossing.  But I feel like weak footed dribbling is overrated/rarely used...if you watch pros play they are dribbling with their strong foot 99% of the time.  Thoughts?


It's important for the aforementioned reasons as described by the previous posters. Start while your child is young there may be less resistance from them now than later. I have the luxury of being a player and have worked with my kids on developing their weak foot from the start. They now use both and use the weaker foot with proficiency. It took sometime, but worth it. Kids tend to run around the weak foot which actually becomes an area of weakness.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know...maybe my kid will be all messed up. But when I saw her dribbling one game with her left (weak) foot and losing the ball I instinctively told her to just dribble with her strong foot.  As a player, I always dribble with my right (strong) foot.  If you dribble around somebody to your left, you are not going to use your left foot to dribble...you use your right foot to dribble to your left.  Even when Messi or Iniesta do a La Croqueta and move the ball to their weak foot the ball is immediately back to their strong foot afterwards.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 23, 2017)

If you are pretty good with just one foot, imagine how good you'll be with two. 
Kids should be encouraged to try something new during a game.  Who cares if they lose the ball.  Maybe don't encourage it right in front of your own goal. 
Think about the one footed player that has a sitter right in front of the goal, but the ball is at their weak foot.  So they try to get the ball to their strong foot while the defender has time to recover. 
Heck- make your weak foot 60% as good as your strong foot. 
I'd bet that most players at the d1 level are pretty equal with both feet. 
Teach it while they are young.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 23, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I don't know...maybe my kid will be all messed up. But when I saw her dribbling one game with her left (weak) foot and losing the ball I instinctively told her to just dribble with her strong foot.  As a player, I always dribble with my right (strong) foot.  If you dribble around somebody to your left, you are not going to use your left foot to dribble...you use your right foot to dribble to your left.  Even when Messi or Iniesta do a La Croqueta and move the ball to their weak foot the ball is immediately back to their strong foot afterwards.


I will bet Messi and Iniesta worked to improve their weak foot.  A top player should be able to use both feet equally well.  If not, defenders will take away their strong side forcing the player to use their weak side and getting depossessed.

Lastly, if your DD is ulittle player, who cares if she messes up using her left foot.  You should compliment her after the game for using her left foot, which would encourage her to work on it some more.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Wanted to see others' opinions on having their kid develop one or both feet for dribbling.  I've been telling my daughter to concentrate on improving her dribbling with her strong foot first and to not worry as much about her weak foot.  Granted, I understand that you need to develop your weak foot for shooting, trapping and crossing.  But I feel like weak footed dribbling is overrated/rarely used...if you watch pros play they are dribbling with their strong foot 99% of the time.  Thoughts?


No, they are not.


----------



## BarcaLover (Feb 23, 2017)

My best friend was coaching his daughter's team in Signature at U9ish and told her, when possible, to use only her left foot(weaker foot) the entire season(dribbling, passing, shooting etc.).  She did, and her left foot became just as good as her right foot.

Fast forward to U16 and she just gave a verbal to a D1 school and the coach recruiting her said, "We absolutely love that you are a two-footed player.  It makes you very versatile and we love that fact that we can play you on either side."

Who knows whether she would have become so good with her left foot had she not been given the instruction at U9 to work on her weaker foot.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 23, 2017)

My wife popped out a true ambidextrous kid so haven't had to worry about that stuff.


----------



## Sanchez 2008 (Feb 24, 2017)

My daughter has been playing since she was 3 and now is 8 and I can tell you her strong foot is her right. I notice since she was 3 of course being so small the ball was hit/ dribble on both feet and I told her to always keep practicing that way as she got older. She favors her right but in game time she can make solid passes and strikes with her left allowing her to make a quick decision on the fly. I see some of her teammates stuggle at times with there weaker foot and it causes issue during a game and at times we have lost games do to the player having to adjust to there stronger foot had they just even attempted to shoot with the weaker foot they may or may not have made the goal but at least the attempt was made but instead the attempt never happened because the opposing defense would get there before they could shoot on the stronger foot. Please understand my daughter is not perfect with dribble with her left but she does use it in game situation not all the time and I see her go to her stronger foot about 80% of the time but I always try to challenge her to attempt a move go to her left or weak side becuase I know it makes her more dangerous to defend if she does that.


----------



## outside! (Feb 24, 2017)

How many times have you seen a player kick the ball with the wrong foot? There are many situations that demand a first time touch with the weak foot, but you will see some players try to use the outside of their strong foot instead which usually does not work out. When I used to coach rec, I would ask the players "How many feet do you have?" and follow it up with "Use them both!".


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

Soccer is not basketball.  Basketball you need to be able to dribble with both hands.  Next time you watch an EPL or CL game on TV, watch how the players are basically only using one foot for dribbling...you may be surprised.


----------



## outside! (Feb 24, 2017)

My DD is lucky enough to be committed to a D1 school. One of the tests required in order to make the roster is a juggling test. The test starts on one sideline. The player must take 30 touches before they leave the sideline. They must then juggle across the field using both feet. If the drop the ball, they must start over at the sideline. Once to the opposite sideline, they must turn around a juggle back across the field with their dominant foot. Once they reach the sideline, they then turn around an juggle back across the field with their non-dominant foot. Players that cannot complete the test do not make the playing roster on game day.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Soccer is not basketball.  Basketball you need to be able to dribble with both hands.  Next time you watch an EPL or CL game on TV, watch how the players are basically only using one foot for dribbling...you may be surprised.


Just because they use their strong foot in a game doesn't mean they can't or don't train to improve their weak foot.  Iniesta in this Barca training video is seen trapping, turning and passing with his left foot.  You may want to reevaluate your philosophy, before it's to late for your DD.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Soccer is not basketball.  Basketball you need to be able to dribble with both hands.  Next time you watch an EPL or CL game on TV, watch how the players are basically only using one foot for dribbling...you may be surprised.


This is actually true that the majority of their play is on one foot as most players have a dominant stance; but, they are pretty talented on the other foot and it becomes very useful when under pressure. I remember looking at just this thing you are describing with Renaldo and he spends the majority of the time on his right foot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I will bet Messi and Iniesta worked to improve their weak foot.  A top player should be able to use both feet equally well.  If not, defenders will take away their strong side forcing the player to use their weak side and getting depossessed.
> 
> Lastly, if your DD is ulittle player, who cares if she messes up using her left foot.  You should compliment her after the game for using her left foot, which would encourage her to work on it some more.


How does your daughter do with her off foot? I seem to recall you posting something about it. I am lucky enough that my daughter prefers her weak foot because she seems to kick the ball over the bar with her strong side.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How does your daughter do with her off foot? I seem to recall you posting something about it. I am lucky enough that my daughter prefers her weak foot because she seems to kick the ball over the bar with her strong side.


She can juggle, trap, gate turn, dribble and pass with her weak foot.  She has never been an accurate shooter on either foot (should have practiced shooting more at ulittles), but will take shots with with her left.  Is she has good as her right, no, but she won't run around the ball to use her strong foot either.

Her college coaches also told her they like that she can use both feet and can play on the left side of the field.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> She can juggle, trap, gate turn, dribble and pass with her weak foot.  She has never been an accurate shooter on either foot (should have practiced shooting more at ulittles), but will take shots with with her left.  Is she has good as her right, no, but she won't run around the ball to use her strong foot either.
> 
> Her college coaches also told her they like that she can use both feet and can play on the left side of the field.


She plays  mid?


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She plays  mid?


Yes, but most likely will be a wingback in college.

Wingback is an attacking outside defender.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm not disagreeing that development of the weak side is needed.  As mentioned before, shooting/crossing/trapping with both feet is crucial.  

But I'm limiting this to just dribbling.  Wouldn't you choose to have your strong foot dribbling rated as a 10 (out of 10) and your weak side a 4 as opposed to having both feet rated as a 7?  Every good soccer player has maybe 2-3 Go-to moves that they rely on.  And chances are those go-to moves do not involve the use of the weak foot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Yes, but most likely will be a wingback in college.
> 
> Wingback is an attacking outside defender.


Cool, I know what a fricken wingback is, wingnut.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cool, I know what a fricken wingback is, wingnut.


You'll be surprised how many don't though.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I'm not disagreeing that development of the weak side is needed.  As mentioned before, shooting/crossing/trapping with both feet is crucial.
> 
> But I'm limiting this to just dribbling.  Wouldn't you choose to have your strong foot dribbling rated as a 10 (out of 10) and your weak side a 4 as opposed to having both feet rated as a 7?  Every good soccer player has maybe 2-3 Go-to moves that they rely on.  And chances are those go-to moves do not involve the use of the weak foot.


IDK, the La Croqueta and Cruyff involves the weak foot.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> IDK, the La Croqueta and Cruyff involves the weak foot.


...which I mentioned earlier in the thread that the players immediately move the ball back to their strong foot after finishing the La Croqueta


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> ...which I mentioned earlier in the thread that the players immediately move the ball back to their strong foot after finishing the La Croqueta


I remember, but your post stated a skill move didn't involve the weak foot.

I see things different.  What is wrong with a strong foot at a 10 and a weak foot at a 7 or 8?


----------



## watfly (Feb 24, 2017)

Attached is an interesting article regarding both footed players.  Basically true both footed players are rare, at least for scoring.  Only 3 of the top 50 all-time Premier League goal scorers scored more than 25% of their goals with their weaker foot, the highest being 33%.  Good news is both footed players get paid more, after that its left footers.  I think you need to be at least competent with you weaker foot.  My son is weird, his dominant shooting foot is his left but his dominant dribbling foot is his right.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/babb/11680631/Double-trouble-why-arent-there-more-two-footed-footballers.html


----------



## SBFDad (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Wanted to see others' opinions on having their kid develop one or both feet for dribbling.  I've been telling my daughter to concentrate on improving her dribbling with her strong foot first and to not worry as much about her weak foot.  Granted, I understand that you need to develop your weak foot for shooting, trapping and crossing.  But I feel like weak footed dribbling is overrated/rarely used...if you watch pros play they are dribbling with their strong foot 99% of the time.  Thoughts?


Provide your kid the opportunity to improve her weak foot, and that includes dribbling, but I would recommend you not coach your daughter on what she needs to do or not do in training or during games ("I've been telling my daughter to concentrate on improving her dribbling with her strong foot first..."). Let her coaches coach her and you provide your equipment manager, chauffeuring, and cheerleading skills to the overall effort. Not sure what your background is in soccer, but I came to realize over the years that my instructions were counter-productive. Both my son and his coaches know more about soccer that I ever will. Nothing wrong with engaging her coaches and trainers to figure out what she needs to work on, and then providing the right environment for her to work on those things (ie. private training, time at the park, etc…), but she will be better off without your instructions. But I am guessing you instinctively know that already and that's the reason you asked the question here in the first place.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> IMHO, dribbling should be something done equally with either foot.
> I think most players have a preferred shooting/kicking foot, but I would never encourage focusing on one foot for either dribbling or shooting
> I would do just the opposite-- encourage using both.
> Better players can go either direction and are able to use both feet for dribbling, kicking, shooting


I agree.  If you play a lot of soccer on your own (school recess, weekend pickup games) it becomes pretty easy to learn to dribble with both foots.  The foot that I always used depended upon which way I was cutting to. My player is the same.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  If you play a lot of soccer on your own (school recess, weekend pickup games) it becomes pretty easy to learn to dribble with both foots.  The foot that I always used depended upon which way I was cutting to. My player is the same.


That's one of the fundamentals that are not enough coached - use the foot nearest to the ball.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> Provide your kid the opportunity to improve her weak foot, and that includes dribbling, but I would recommend you not coach your daughter on what she needs to do or not do in training or during games ("I've been telling my daughter to concentrate on improving her dribbling with her strong foot first..."). Let her coaches coach her and you provide your equipment manager, chauffeuring, and cheerleading skills to the overall effort. Not sure what your background is in soccer, but I came to realize over the years that my instructions were counter-productive.


I played college soccer for two Big Ten schools. We did not have NCAA sanctioned teams at the time (I'm old ) but our team was coached by the eventual D-I coach at the Univ. of Michigan.  I continue to play competitvely in upper tier leagues (Glendale, LA metro, Southbay).  I have a feeling that people who don't get the reality of using stronger foot haven't played soccer at high levels?  

Ideally, yes...great to have kid be a 10 and 10 on both feet.  But reality is that they only have a finite amount of time to work on things.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I played college soccer for two Big Ten schools. We did not have NCAA sanctioned teams at the time (I'm old ) but our team was coached by the eventual D-I coach at the Univ. of Michigan.  I continue to play competitvely in upper tier leagues (Glendale, LA metro, Southbay).  I have a feeling that people who don't get the reality of using stronger foot haven't played soccer at high levels?
> 
> Ideally, yes...great to have kid be a 10 and 10 on both feet.  But reality is that they only have a finite amount of time to work on things.


Both-feet drill takes 10 minutes a day.  You and even do it yourself with a wall, or better yet, standing in a 90-degree corner.


----------



## outside! (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I played college soccer for two Big Ten schools. We did not have NCAA sanctioned teams at the time (I'm old ) but our team was coached by the eventual D-I coach at the Univ. of Michigan.  I continue to play competitvely in upper tier leagues (Glendale, LA metro, Southbay).  I have a feeling that people who don't get the reality of using stronger foot haven't played soccer at high levels?
> 
> Ideally, yes...great to have kid be a 10 and 10 on both feet.  But reality is that they only have a finite amount of time to work on things.


Then why ask the forum?


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 24, 2017)

I understand what he is saying.  You might have 10 hours a week for soccer skills.   How do I spread that over shooting, dribbling, first touch, passing, etc.   Then how do I break that down even more.  So if you have 2 hours a week to work on dribbling, should they go 60 minutes left foot, 60 minutes right foot?   30 - 90?


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Both-feet drill takes 10 minutes a day.  You and even do it yourself with a wall, or better yet, standing in a 90-degree corner.


Let me add - when practicing alone against a wall or corner (I used the corner of the back patio) use a smaller ball to develop more precision - tennis ball or racquetball ball.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

outside! said:


> Then why ask the forum?


Because I'm not entirely sure either way and want to hear points/counterpoints.  Isn't that what this forum is about?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 24, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> I understand what he is saying.  You might have 10 hours a week for soccer skills.   How do I spread that over shooting, dribbling, first touch, passing, etc.   Then how do I break that down even more.  So if you have 2 hours a week to work on dribbling, should they go 60 minutes left foot, 60 minutes right foot?   30 - 90?


My kid eats ice cream and watches TV and youtube.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh yeah, let's not forget about the Rabona...LOL  






Seriously speaking, does anybody have good tips on how to get their kid to actually _enjoy_ doing the typical mundane coerver drills?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Oh yeah, let's not forget about the Rabona...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take their phone away and they will do whatever you wish. They seem much nicer in general as well.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Take their phone away and they will do whatever you wish. They seem much nicer in general as well.


I told my DD that if she did 15 good minutes of drills she could use the iPad for 30 min.  I had never seen her go through drills with that much focus and intensity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I told my DD that if she did 15 good minutes of drills she could use the iPad for 30 min.  I had never seen her go through drills with that much focus and intensity.


Every kid is different and your kid doesn't sound as spoiled as mine.
I know, I took my daughters phone on Mon and she seems like a different kid.
We might need to make it a monthly thing.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 24, 2017)

Do your kids right with both hands?


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Do your kids right with both hands?


I am "right-handed", but I CAN write with my left, a skill I practiced while keeping lab notes with my left hand while my right hand was occupied with running lab equipment. My younger son was an ambidextrous writer up through first grade.  My father told me he was a natural leftie who was forced to write right-handed in elementary school.  Anyone who has two able hands can do it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I told my DD that if she did 15 good minutes of drills she could use the iPad for 30 min.  I had never seen her go through drills with that much focus and intensity.


How old is yours?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How old is yours?


U9.  Her goal in life is to own an iPhone.


----------



## galaxydad (Feb 24, 2017)

Plain and simple- If your kid is not at least proficient with their weak foot they will get passed up. Being only a 1 footed player wastes time and complicated an already challenging game.

You do not and usually will not be equal footed but you better be comfortable with both feet to play at the higher levels.

Will most favor a foot- of course. You should be able to collect across your body with both feet, dribble with both, give accurate one and two touch passing with both feet and be able to effectively (not as powerfully) strike the ball on frame with both feet if you want to play at the higher levels. 

Are there exceptions- yes but for a large majority both feet matter.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I am "right-handed", but I CAN write with my left, a skill I practiced while keeping lab notes with my left hand while my right hand was occupied with running lab equipment. My younger son was an ambidextrous writer up through first grade.  My father told me he was a natural leftie who was forced to write right-handed in elementary school.  Anyone who has two able hands can do it.


My son is a true lefty and my DD writes left, but her strong foot is her right.  My wife and I are both right handed, go figure.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> My son is a true lefty and my DD writes left, but her strong foot is her right.  My wife and I are both right handed, go figure.


In my son's early club-soccer days, his biggest teammate was a natural rightie who played soccer left-footed and baseball as throw-right, bat-left.  The kid who scored most of the goals was tall, fast and had no idea that he could touch the ball with his left foot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> U9.  Her goal in life is to own an iPhone.


Oh, then you still have control of everything, mine is 14 and is a little more difficult then the good old days when she was 9. Enjoy it while you can and get back to me in a few years. LOL


----------



## MrXor (Feb 25, 2017)

My kid is both footed by birth, not design. We didn't know that this was rare or desired until we started to see a pattern from
coaches or parents. Usually went like this:
1. Oh, your kid is a lefty. cool. 2. Wait, your kid is a righty??? Both??? 3. After seeing my kid, coaches always ask my kid: which is your strong 
foot?  My kid answers both. I can use either one. Coach: Which position do you play? Kid: Left, right, center. I can play all positions.

Where I am going with this is that my kid can play either side left or right wing or center. Can take the corners,pk, fk, on either foot. 
Can be moved around and subbed in/out. Flexibility and more PT. Injured players? No problem. Move over from left to right to center.
This is mostly by birth. If both footed could be taught or learned, then why not?


----------

